

Ask HN:  Do you set aside time just for "thinking?"   - dhimes

If so,<p>(1) how often and how much?<p>(2) how often and how much do you think would be optimum for you?<p>I used to be fairly disciplined about setting aside a half-hour to an hour several mornings a week.  Often I would "think" about things that weren't directly related to my work but rather to my interests- perhaps work a math puzzle, or clarify my thoughts on some topical issue.  But I have always fallen back into the mode of just getting on with my day (which involves a fair amount of thinking in its own right, to be sure).<p>How much do I think would be optimum?  I'm not sure- I haven't really thought about it :-)<p>Note that I'm not talking about meditation, unless you have a "thinking" form of meditation (and not, say, following your breath).
======
thejteam
Several times a day, for about 1/2 hour at a time. I take walks to break up
the workday. I think about all sorts of things during these walks. My job.
Politics. Companies I want to start. The idiotic college down the street from
me that wants to spend a million dollars on road construction because the
students don't look both ways before they cross the street. I like to break it
up into smaller chunks so that some time can lapse and I can see things more
clearly.

I got into this habit during college(10 years ago now :( ) I would just walk
around campus at random thinking. I did look both ways before I crosses the
street however.

------
whichdan
I take the environmental-friendly approach with ridiculously long showers.

~~~
lmcdowell
It's funny, but this is a ridiculously common thing.

------
AznHisoka
I usually think during my commute, and implement that thinking when I get home
to save time.

